# Hello, i am new to site and looking to get a dog, just have some questions



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

well, i really want an american pitbull terrier and have for a while. i never owned a dog before, but have been around plenty. i think im ready to own a dog just some questions though. i read american pitbull terriers can range from 30-65 lbs full grown. i looked online trying to find 1 forsale and all i seem to find are 80+ lbs dogs. is it hard to get a male that is 30-40 lbs? thats what i would prefer, but i dont know if i am far off. also, what are your takes on choke chains? are they bad or something? when i said thats what i would use for my dog i had people criticize me saying i shouldn't. thanks for all the help.


----------



## aperalta (Mar 19, 2009)

your dog would like some of the same things in life that you would like....with that said would you like to wear a choker? dont sound to good does it?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello Kurt 12 welcome to the site ... choke chains and prong collars in my opinion are not bad if used properly. And if I'm not mistake the 80lbs breeds are Ambully or of bully nature ... But STICK around and the more wiser APBT reps shall help you with more clear answers ... enjoy the site theirs lots to learn


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Hello Kurt 12 welcome to the site ... choke chains and prong collars in my opinion are not bad if used properly. And if I'm not mistake the 80lbs breeds are Ambully or of bully nature ... But STICK around and the more wiser APBT reps shall help you with more clear answers ... enjoy the site theirs lots to learn


the site is great, lots of useful info


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kurt_12 said:


> well, i really want an american pitbull terrier and have for a while. i never owned a dog before, but have been around plenty. i think im ready to own a dog just some questions though. i read american pitbull terriers can range from 30-65 lbs full grown. i looked online trying to find 1 forsale and all i seem to find are 80+ lbs dogs. is it hard to get a male that is 30-40 lbs? thats what i would prefer, but i dont know if i am far off. also, what are your takes on choke chains? are they bad or something? when i said thats what i would use for my dog i had people criticize me saying i shouldn't. thanks for all the help.





aperalta said:


> your dog would like some of the same things in life that you would like....with that said would you like to wear a choker? dont sound to good does it?


Kurt, welcome to the site. Please stick around, browse through some of the discussions and feel free to read up on the history of the apbt. There are many members on here, some own american pitbull terriers, and some bullies, which are actually a completely separate breed.

the statement "your dog would like of the same things in life that you would like" IMO is wrong because people want to humanize dogs. They want them to have "buddies" and play at the "dog park" and so on, and its uneducated statements like that that help people like you get the wrong idea. Please stick around, like I said before and learn what you want to know, and you'll leave with more knowledge than you'll know what to do with.

We;re glad youre a part of the gp family!


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

aperalta said:


> your dog would like some of the same things in life that you would like....with that said would you like to wear a choker? dont sound to good does it?


im not saying i wanna really hurt the dog; just help try to prevent it from acting out of line


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I am glad that you have taken the time to research and ask the right questions before owning a dog of any breed. I would like to answer your questions first. Yes it is very possible to find a male that will be 30 to 40lbs. It will be even easier to find one in the low 50's though. Stick around the site there is some good networking here. I wouldn't recommend using google search to find a breeder. And never buy a puppy from the internet! A lot of people get scammed by not receiving the puppy they ordered or receiving a sick or mixed breed dog.

You should also ask yourself these questions

1. How much time are you committed to exercising and training your new dog? 
Pit Bulls generally require more exercise and training then some breeds. They can be very dominant dogs. But this doesn't mean yours will. But you should be prepared for a challenge. If you have never owned a dog are you ready for this challenge? I have owned dogs my whole life and pit bull ownership has been a whole nother ball game. If you have a high drive pit bull that you can't exercise enough he may become destructive and tear up your new shoes or chew your walls to entertain himself. 


2. Do you plan to crate and how long will your dog be crated?

Crating is a safe bet if you will be away at work much of the day. But keeping a dog crated for much more than 8 hours a day can really feel like prison. 

3. What do you find appealing about the breed?

4. What type of housing do you have rental or own? 
If you rent or live in an apartment you may find it very hard to find housing, you may have to lie about the breed. Which sometimes works but it can be dangerous. 

5. Are you prepared to shell out the amount of money for a new pup? 
Puppies are not cheap! They require 3 rounds of shots which can be anywhere from 20 to 60 dollars a visit (depending on your vet) You may also need to deworm the puppy, spaying and neutering will run you around 50 to 100 dollars. There are also expenses in training classes (I highly recommend for a first time owner) unexpected vet bills (Fido ate your class ring) quality dog food, bowls, collars and leashes, crates, fencing. 


And finally choke chains should be used with care. The prong collar, the one with spikes on the inside looks pretty scary but is actually more humane. It gives a more limited choke and applies pressure where as a choke chain actually chokes your dog. You should attempt to leash train your dog without using any type of training collar. And you should never use any of them under 6 months of age. My dog completely ignored everything but a prong collar. And you will need an experienced person to fit it and show you proper use. 

Good luck!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, there's the right way to use a choke chain and there's a crap load of wrong ways to use it. When used properly i have no problem with them. It isn't supposed to be a daily walker, it's a correction tool. If your dog pulls even while on a choke collar I wouldn't advise it. The choke chain is to sit at the top of the neck and right under/on the jaw. When the dog makes a mistake you pop the collar to get their focus back on you. Using a choke chain in the wrong ways can cause esophogus problems.

There are some smaller dogs out there, but they aren't too common anymore. Please read every thread that you can around here on the history and get familiar with some of the different bloodlines so you can make the right decision for you. 

Welcome to the family, and feel free to ask a TON of questions.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

good training will keep him in line. make sure u look at this site. it will help u alot. find the breeder code of ethics and use that to help u find a reputable breeder, and a good dog. a pitbull is not a good starter dog. so if you get one make sure you know what you are getting into. and get ready for people to talk trash about yer dog because hes a monster. thers more haters out there than people like us who love this breed.
and good luck on finding one. finding a pitbull is easy. finding a well bread pitbull is hard. my advise is to rescue if you can. if you want to buy one use that code of ethics and ask the breeder all sorts of questions off that page a great breeder know all the answers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow you guys are fast! lol There were no replies when I opened this and I thought "oh good I'm going to be first!" And I was 7th by the time I finished typing! lol


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

gxkon said:


> good training will keep him in line. make sure u look at this site. it will help u alot. find the breeder code of ethics and use that to help u find a reputable breeder, and a good dog. a pitbull is not a good starter dog. so if you get one make sure you know what you are getting into. and get ready for people to talk trash about yer dog because hes a monster. thers more haters out there than people like us who love this breed.
> and good luck on finding one. finding a pitbull is easy. finding a well bread pitbull is hard. my advise is to rescue if you can. if you want to buy one use that code of ethics and ask the breeder all sorts of questions off that page a great breeder know all the answers.


i know what u mean about the pit bull haters, i have heard it plenty of time. i was thinking about rescuing but i would like to get something from a puppy to raise. i do feel nervous though when it comes to buying a pit bull. there r a lot of scum bags out there.


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hello and welcome! I am glad that you have taken the time to research and ask the right questions before owning a dog of any breed. I would like to answer your questions first. Yes it is very possible to find a male that will be 30 to 40lbs. It will be even easier to find one in the low 50's though. Stick around the site there is some good networking here. I wouldn't recommend using google search to find a breeder. And never buy a puppy from the internet! A lot of people get scammed by not receiving the puppy they ordered or receiving a sick or mixed breed dog.
> 
> You should also ask yourself these questions
> 
> ...


1) i feel like i will be able to commit time to the dog. i love being outside so i dont think that should be a big problem.
2) i plan on crating the dog a few hours a day. definitely not 8 hours, maybe closer to 4 tops.
3) pit bulls seem like a hardy breed that would be loyal to their owner. i also like the fact that they r strong for their size
4) i live at home, good size lawn (like 1.3 acres)
5) i am expecting to dish out some money. i dont plan on spaying and neutering. is that really important? i dont plan on ever breeding. i was not sure if i would be doin training classes, i wasnt really thinking about it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kurt_12 said:


> i know what u mean about the pit bull haters, i have heard it plenty of time. i was thinking about rescuing but i would like to get something from a puppy to raise. i do feel nervous though when it comes to buying a pit bull. there r a lot of scum bags out there.


no doubt about that one! Stick around and we can steer you in the right direction to find a reputable breeder.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

kurt_12 said:


> i know what u mean about the pit bull haters, i have heard it plenty of time. i was thinking about rescuing but i would like to get something from a puppy to raise. i do feel nervous though when it comes to buying a pit bull. there r a lot of scum bags out there.


There are, unfortunately, many puppies in the local shelters and local pit bull rescue groups.


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

after doing some research it seems like i am looking for a "gamebred" dog. people say they tend to be around 40lbs which is what i want.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

kurt_12 said:


> after doing some research it seems like i am looking for a "gamebred" dog. people say they tend to be around 40lbs which is what i want.


havent read through everyone's posts but those 80 plus pound "pitbulls" are a breed called the american bully. pitbull is a word that reps 20 plus breeds that look similar. if you are new to american pitbull terriers i highly reccomend you do research on game bred apbts before buying! a "petbull" can run your average person ragged a game bred apbt should have a lot more energy and drive. it is importaint to work game bred apbts they can become destructive if bored and under worked... are you sure you do not want to settle for a pet bull. a petbull can be an american pitbull terrier 30 to 65 pounds depending on sex. they can also have awsome muscle tone but do not need as much work as a game bred apbt. im telling you a petbull can normally run circles around your average dog owner.if you really want to onw a gamebred apbt i suggest looking into wieght pull comps and what not. just make sure you know what you are getting into.

i personally would never recommend even what ppl call petbulls to anyone that hasnt dealt with a terrier b4 never mind a game bred apbt. i highly reccomend a petbull to first time american pitbull terrier owners!!!! i have an apbt that is labled as a petbull. he was from a byb but born in the pound his energy seems like it never ends and he is almost pure muscle.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kurt_12 said:


> after doing some research it seems like i am looking for a "gamebred" dog. people say they tend to be around 40lbs which is what i want.


I would suggest finding some local ADBA events in your area so you can meet people and the dogs 1 on 1. Dogs that come from game lines generally are smaller, but their hearts and minds are not. Scope out all the characteristics of the breed especially dog aggression, energy levels and learn what "drive" is and the different types. There is a lot to consider when purchasing any bulldog, but especially dogs that are claimed to be from game lines... ideally you should find a breeder who knows what they are talking about, and the only way for sure to find out who the idiots are, is to learn more for yourself.


----------



## csotelo9388 (Sep 12, 2009)

i've been looking for the right breeder for some time now.make sure you get all the info you can.like you i am also looking for a "game breed dog."i've been to visit a few breeders in my area but i've also found that most of the dogs out there are bully type 80lbs and over.take your time and be sure to ask alot of questions.one breeder i was planning on visiting ended up get arrested for dog fighting.be patient,and good luck


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> havent read through everyone's posts but those 80 plus pound "pitbulls" are a breed called the american bully. pitbull is a word that reps 20 plus breeds that look similar. if you are new to american pitbull terriers i highly reccomend you do research on game bred apbts before buying! a "petbull" can run your average person ragged a game bred apbt should have a lot more energy and drive. it is importaint to work game bred apbts they can become destructive if bored and under worked... are you sure you do not want to settle for a pet bull. a petbull can be an american pitbull terrier 30 to 65 pounds depending on sex. they can also have awsome muscle tone but do not need as much work as a game bred apbt. im telling you a petbull can normally run circles around your average dog owner.if you really want to onw a gamebred apbt i suggest looking into wieght pull comps and what not. just make sure you know what you are getting into.
> 
> i personally would never recommend even what ppl call petbulls to anyone that hasnt dealt with a terrier b4 never mind a game bred apbt. i highly reccomend a petbull to first time american pitbull terrier owners!!!! i have an apbt that is labled as a petbull. he was from a byb but born in the pound his energy seems like it never ends and he is almost pure muscle.


i guess im not looking for a gamebred. a petbull is probly more for me. i dont plan on going to competitions and what not. i dont think there are any in CT where i live (i could be wrong). i just want an APBT to be 35-40 lbs, 45max.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

kurt_12 said:


> i guess im not looking for a gamebred. a petbull is probly more for me. i dont plan on going to competitions and what not. i dont think there are any in CT where i live (i could be wrong). i just want an APBT to be 35-40 lbs, 45max.


hey i also live in ct! what part are you from? events can be held any where. there was actually one in ct i wanted to go to b4 but missed it

i would also suggest a female. a girl may get bigger then 45 but a male can be up to 65.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You sound like you have good intentions for the dog. In your situation I highly recommend spaying/neutering. It is very important. It can curve a lot of behavioral problems and aggression (in any breed) Intact males tend to run away from home more and break out of their enclosures. Pit Bulls are famous escape artists as well. In my opinion you are asking for a lot of trouble if you have never owned a dog and want an male. I love the game bred look myself. But you can get a smaller dog without the game. I have what another poster called a "pet bull" shes a pit bull alright. Shes got the looks, the temperament, she'll run with you all day or sleep on the couch. She loves to play tug and hang and do all the pit bull stuff. But the plus is shes not aggressive towards other dogs or animals. Which makes life a lot easier on me!

If you want a rescue then there are also plenty of puppies in the shelter too!


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You sound like you have good intentions for the dog. In your situation I highly recommend spaying/neutering. It is very important. It can curve a lot of behavioral problems and aggression (in any breed) Intact males tend to run away from home more and break out of their enclosures. Pit Bulls are famous escape artists as well. In my opinion you are asking for a lot of trouble if you have never owned a dog and want an male. I love the game bred look myself. But you can get a smaller dog without the game. I have what another poster called a "pet bull" shes a pit bull alright. Shes got the looks, the temperament, she'll run with you all day or sleep on the couch. She loves to play tug and hang and do all the pit bull stuff. But the plus is shes not aggressive towards other dogs or animals. Which makes life a lot easier on me!
> 
> If you want a rescue then there are also plenty of puppies in the shelter too!


thats nice to know about spaying/neutering. your dog sounds like what i am looking for. it has plenty of energy, yet not too much and isnt aggressive towards other dogs or animals


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> hey i also live in ct! what part are you from? events can be held any where. there was actually one in ct i wanted to go to b4 but missed it
> 
> i would also suggest a female. a girl may get bigger then 45 but a male can be up to 65.


im in fairfield county. the town is newtown


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. ive heard of that county but not newtown. is it more like a city type of thing or more like the boondocks? im in downtown norwich.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kurt_12 said:


> thats nice to know about spaying/neutering. your dog sounds like what i am looking for. it has plenty of energy, yet not too much and isnt aggressive towards other dogs or animals


She's fantastic. But I did get her from a friend who was a backyard breeder. They bred their pets because they were "pretty" But I did know her parents and grandparents. I don't recommend buying from a breeder like that! I wish I could tell you her bloodlines but I just don't know them. 

I should add although she is not what I would consider dog aggressive. I will say she don't take crap from no dog. She has jumped on 3 other pit bulls in front of my eyes. They went from playing to fighting. And I've really limited her interaction with other dogs since. And I would never leave her alone with any. All 3 of these dogs she had a long history with and I considered them her "buddies" So never underestimate your pit bull to fight. My dog is well trained so all I had to do was yell "OUT!" to break it up. But it was broken up as soon as it got started. But I was lucky that the other dog didn't try to come back for more.

Temperament with people is outstanding. My pit bull hating mom now calls Helena her grandchild and always asks how her grandchild is! lol

She was spayed young but she is still a very dominant/pushy dog. And that's where the bullheadedness comes out. She's not aggressive but she will demand attention by pushing her nose under my arm, or barking, or the ol "slinking" around after shes been told not to do something. But I may have encouraged some of this in the past before I knew better.

Here she is she stays about 47lbs and is a couch potato. So I'm sure if she was worked and "conditioned" she might drop a few. But I'm not worried about all that.



























This is her with another members 2 female pit bulls. They are registered with ADBA and UKC I think they are in the 40lb range. I wanted a side by side comparison of her with registered dogs.


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol. ive heard of that county but not newtown. is it more like a city type of thing or more like the boondocks? im in downtown norwich.


haha, not many people know where it is for some reason. its a big town with open space/boondocks


----------



## kurt_12 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey Shes Got Heart, what color are your friends dogs considered? thats what i was looking for, just not sure they name. thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Many breeders have smaller dogs and yes your are probably looking at gamebred dogs. I have plenty of Gamebred dogs that are great pets and working dogs. I also like smaller dogs and most of mine are under 45lbs. 
a couple things I have to comment on
First, DA (dog/animal aggression) is a part of the breed even if they are not gamebred. If you do not want a dog aggressive dog then do not get a pit bull. APBT's are not dogs you can take to doggie day care or the dog park. You can have a dog who can behave in public and not act like a fool but it take work and training. You cannot train the DA out of a dog but you can learn to control it.

Next is if you want a nice dog that is registered you do not have to go and get it spayed or neutered right away. You have options of showing the dog in conformation which is a lot of fun. Just because you have a dog who is intact does not mean you have to breed them but there are many things you can do with your dog. Spaying or Neutering (S/N) will not help aggression but may help with males marking.

If you decide that you want a non registered dog like a rescue just keep in mind you might be limited to some events and venues with a dog of unknown pedigree. Nothing wrong with rescues at all but just something to think about.

The last litter I had both dogs stayed under 45lbs. Typhoon is only 43lbs and 18.5" tall









I did not breed siren but she is a gamebred dog who's lines are redboy/jocko and she is only 36lbs.









Riot is only 6 months but only weighs 17lbs, she may not be over 30lbs when full grown.









Riot is also gamebred but a perfect pet. Moderate drive, low DA and small! If you are looking for small dogs they are out there and from good breeders. If you are really interested in smaller dog look at the bloodlines forum and there are many breeders we talk about in threads, or we can start giving you some breeders names.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kurt_12 said:


> hey Shes Got Heart, what color are your friends dogs considered? thats what i was looking for, just not sure they name. thanks


I believe they are just red. The owner is Bahamutt99 shes posts here. I think shes a mod.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i want typhoon he is awesome whish i had the money to put my dog threw your courses pk


----------

